# 1953 Monark Silver King Super Deluxe



## deadseamonkey (Dec 6, 2013)

Hello, 

Looking for information on my dad's bike. It's a 1953 Monark Silver King Super Deluxe, or at least looks just like one. Here's a picture of one I found on the web:

http://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k539/nickinator1/attachment-2-4_zpsc776bf84.jpg

He received it as a birthday gift in 1953. His recollection is that he has one of an edition of 48 bike, one for each state; Firestone tires was doing an anniversary promotional, and one Firestone delaer per state received one. He has Pennsylvania's. I can't find any info on this aspect of the bike, I'm just going on his memory from 60 years ago, he would've been 15. 

Otherwise, the bike looks like the one in the photos. Other than the tires, it's original. No rust on the chrome, but the handlebars were starting to get some surface rust, so he sanded and repainted. The horn and lights do not work. Otherwise, its in very good shape.

Any information about this would be appreciated, and well as relative value.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 6, 2013)

It would really help to see pics of _his_ bike. Condition is everything. V/r Shawn


----------

